# pxe boot and exec install.cfg



## Tom-i (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,

is there a actual documentation of the pxe installation process?`

I am stuck trying to modify my mfsroot.

All links i can find do not show this procedure.

Thanks.


----------



## pdksh (Jul 1, 2010)

The best guide I found for PXE booting and installing is the FreeBSD PXEBoot Guide written by Erik Norgaard.  It can be found at http://www.locolomo.org/howto/pxeboot/index.html.

I also modified my mfsroot to include the install.cfg file to accomplish a completely non-interactive install.


----------

